# Carb jets staying in place



## Keithandstef (Nov 3, 2020)

Odd question but I needed to adjust the carb on my Husqvarna 360BT backpack blower and in order to do so I had to remove the little plastic anti tamper plugs in the adjustment holes. No problem but man the L jet is so easy to turn. I can barely feel resistance. I got it where I want it but I wonder if it will stay put with vibration and all. Do those little plugs keep really loose adjustment screws from turning during normal operation?


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 5, 2020)

Keithandstef said:


> Odd question but I needed to adjust the carb on my Husqvarna 360BT backpack blower and in order to do so I had to remove the little plastic anti tamper plugs in the adjustment holes. No problem but man the L jet is so easy to turn. I can barely feel resistance. I got it where I want it but I wonder if it will stay put with vibration and all. Do those little plugs keep really loose adjustment screws from turning during normal operation?



I'd go to a dealer and get some limiter caps. Cheaper than burning up an engine.


----------



## Keithandstef (Nov 5, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> I'd go to a dealer and get some limiter caps. Cheaper than burning up an engine.



I like the idea. If this were an older Stihl for example I could see how those would work, where the jet screws are external to the carb. In this case with my Husqvarna blower, the jet screws are tiny and down deep in a very thin hole. Limiter caps exist for situations like that? I can't find anything.


----------

